# BQ, heat stress



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI BQ http://www.pp.okstate.edu/ehs/TRAINING/Heat.htm "Heat Cramps Heat cramps are muscle spasms which usually affect the arms, legs, or (stomach). (Frequently they don't occur until sometime later after work, at night, or when relaxing.) Heat cramps are caused by heavy sweating, especially when water is replaced by drinking, but not salt or potassium. Although heat cramps can be quite painful, they usually don't result in permanent damage. To prevent them, drink electrolyte solutions such as Gatorade during the day and try eating more fruits like bananas."------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks so much Eric. I woulda given the Gatorade a try if it hadn't become a trigger for me. Yes I'm probably the only one who gets D from drinking Gatorade!







I munched on pretzels instead & drank some Coke (after I stirred the living daylights out of it







)too (not enuf apparently) cause I knew soda was high in sodium. Course I coulda put down a banana or two to counter act the Gatorade I guess. Today is the first day I've been able to find my ankle bones! LOL! It was a relief to see that it is usually a delayed reaction. Just goes to show ya what can happen if ya avoid junk foods & bananas! I've been hanging out inside trying not to sweat.







Is this pathetic??? I got nothing on them seasonal allergy folks! Well, Fall is coming isn't it? I think I can wait.







Thanks again Eric! BQ


----------

